# cornea biopsy, possible uveitis



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My heart skipped a beat reading this...
A close friend's dog is going through a somewhat similar eye problem....started with red eye and then quickly the dog lost iris pigment...diagnosis was 'anterior uveitis' they initially suspected a tick born disease and ran a C6 tick panel and some other panel - there was no sign of tick diseases. They are unsure what started the infection and have labeled it idiopathic...

He was put on a lot of drops to relieve the pressure behind the eye and to curb infection. Thankfully <knock wood> they seem to have been able to halt the infection and save his eye...

I know the panic and helplessness she felt with her dog and am so sorry that you are facing the same....

have you considered a second opinion - Angell Memorial in Boston is not a bad drive from southern maine...


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Mary,

It's so hard to know what to do but we are comfortable with the recomendations from Dr Cassotis at Port City Veterinary Hosp in Portsmouth. He has a very solid reputation. 

I've been reading threads about Gunner's journey to gain some understanding of possible diagnosis and treatment if in fact this turns out to be PU.

Eddie is being checked every two weeks for signs of increased pressure or change. There is an outside chance that continueing eye drop treatment at a lower dose may help which is why we scheduled surgery out about three or four weeks. But if there is no improvement the biopsy sounds like the only way to really find out whats going on. 

He's not himself.....which is the hardest part to see


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't have any advice. I just wanted to say I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like PU? That hasn't been brought up? I go to Dr.Marion in North 
Andover.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Sally's Mom,
Yes PU was very much on the doc's mind.
Have you had any experience with PU?

Original Diagnosis:
Suspect episleritis OD
Heterochromia iridis (OD hyperpigmented)
Iridocillry cysts OU
Incipient cataract OU
Pigmnetary uveitis remains a concern.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Initially, i really didn't know what I was looking at in one dog. But the two subsequent dogs, I figured out that I was looking at pigmentary uveitis. Portland Vet Specialists now has an ophthalmologist. I go to Dr. Marion in Mass. There is also Dr. Cassotis in NH. Everything in the description sounds like PU.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Dr Cassotis is treating Eddie. 

Things seem to be pointing to PU, but he wants to do a biopsy for further diagnosis.

I was able to find several theads on similar cases.

It's why I always return to GTF when Eddie has something going on. There is a lot of information and support on this wonderful forum. And after all, GTF practically raised Eddie 

Eddie will be 5 on Tuesday.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have spoken to Dr Marion about treatment for PU and she uses topical NSAIDs and not pred. Are they thinking a possible tumor?


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Sally'sMom,

I appreciate all knowledge on PU as it is a concern and I believe a strong possibility due to Eddie's symptoms. 

I am reviewing the ophthamologist report with our vet next week. 

Thanks again


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and best wishes for Eddie's upcoming surgery. I am very sorry that your boy is having these problems.


----------

